# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Hapet shkolla greke në Himarë

## ARIANI_TB

Sot hapet shkolla e parë Greke ne Himarë të Shqipërisë, kurse në kët ceremoni inaugurimi do të merr pjes zv. ministri i punve të jashtme të Greqisë Stilianidis, që do ta shoqëron edhe ministri i energjitikes së Shqiprisë Genc Ruli ! 

Dhe se vendimin për hapjen e ksaj shkolle e ka marr disa ditë më heret ministri i Arsimit Genc Pollo ! 

*marr nga Balkanweb/ 26 Shkurt, 1:30*

----------


## Inteligjentja

Ate thuaj! Edhe kete e beri? E pse mos ta bente ne fund te fundit kur nuk ka me burra Shqiperia? Le te gezojne pra te gjithe anti-shqiptaret se nje palo serbi po na ben politikat e shfarosjes se identitetit te kombit tone! Dite zie per ne! Ajme!

----------


## Hyllien

Qe ky eshte nje lajm shume negativ eshte, dhe per kete as nuk ka dyshim, pasi mbas shkolles ne Himare pergatitet hapja e shkolles ne Gjirokaster e me pas ne Fier. Avash avash Epiri i veriut po merret sic do kisha orthodhokse dhe megalomanet e greqise.

Si njeri qe kam qejf historine dhe sidomos te verteten e historise aty ku mundet kuptohet, me duhet te them se para luftes se dyte boterore me sa di un nga gjysherit e mij ka patur shkolle greke ne Himare, pra nuk eshte e para here qe hapet nje shkolle e tille. Plus qe eshte hapur dhe nje ne Korce para disa kohesh... morali... zgjohuni se u bene 2. Megjithate se ka patur shkolle greke nuk do te thote se duhet te hapet perseri, aq me teper qe tani ne Himare kane mbetur vetem PLEQ ! dhe me thene te drejten edhe ata te rinj qe jane kane ikur ne greqi me kohe. Pra kjo shkolle nuk eshte se hapet per qellime me "greqizu" ndonje popullate atje se atje askushi nuk jeton me, por hapet thjeshte per te shitur Himaren si toke Greke e me pas Korcen e me pas gjithe Epirin. Hapja e shkolles eshte hapje politike e tipit ekspansionist dhe si rrjedhoje qeveria aktuale(bashke me ate pararendese qe hapi shkollen ne Korce), nese ne do te ishim popull qe do i therrisnim pak trurit, do benim ate qe u be 300 vjet me pare ne France, ose te pakten ta pershtatnim ne koherat moderne, por historia na ka mesuar ndryshe... na ka mesuar te ngrihen shume lart njerez qe nuk kane dhene azgje dhe kane tradhtuar kombin, dhe te lihen pa varre dhe ne harrese njerezit qe kane derdhur gjakun per te.

Ta gezojme shkollen e 2 apo te 3 se tani qe kujtohem ka dhe nje ne Tirane me duket.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nuk me pelqen edhe pse, mesa di une edhe ne Greqi eshte hapur shkolle shqiptare apo jam gabim ?

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Po "mire bene" se greket e kane mbushur me shkolla Shqipe, Greqine. Greket c'eshte e drejta jane shume dashamires ndaj kultures dhe gjuhes se kombit tone. Ne shenje mirenjohje do t'a kete bere, se eshte burr i zgjuar qerratai. Gabime te tilla nuk jane te stilit Berisha(priteni kur te na shese edhe ne bashke me gjithe Shqiperine ndonje dite).

----------


## alibaba

Kane gabuar me ate shkolle.
Eshte dashur tia hapin nje kurs per vetvrasje {qe ta mesojne me mire ate}, pasi ska ç'iu duhet jeta me.Kane humbur identitetin.

----------


## Arcimedes

Un do te kisha deshire qe te dija se sa perqind minorita Greke, apo te tjera jetojne ne Shqiperi.

Shkolla Greke ne Shqiperi? Do te interesohem per kete gje, sepse di shume pak per minoritate ne Shqiperi.

Kalofshi mire.

----------


## dardajan

> Sot hapet shkolla e parë Greke ne Himarë të Shqipërisë, kurse në kët ceremoni inaugurimi do të merr pjes zv. ministri i punve të jashtme të Greqisë Stilianidis, që do ta shoqëron edhe ministri i energjitikes së Shqiprisë Genc Ruli ! 
> 
> Dhe se vendimin për hapjen e ksaj shkolle e ka marr disa ditë më heret ministri i Arsimit Genc Pollo ! 
> 
> *marr nga Balkanweb/ 26 Shkurt, 1:30*



Inaugurimi  u  be sot  dhe  nuk  mori  pjes  asnje  nga  pala  Shqiptare  pasi  ajo  shkolle  kishte  konflikte  pronesie  dhe  ishte  ndertuar  pa  leje  ne  nje  territor  te  kishes,  pra  greket  teritoret  e  kishave  ne  shqiperi  i  quajne  territore  greke dhe  mund  te ndertojne  cte  duan  pa  pyetur  askend.

per  kete  problem  kryetari  i  bashkise  i kerkoj  nje  takim  pales  greke  por  ata  nuk  pranuan  dhe  ben  inaugurimin  pa  Shqipetaret  dhe  duke  kenduar  vetem  hymnin  grek  ne  token  Shqiptare  dhe  nuk  mjaftoj  me  kaq  sepse  ata  pak  himariot  qe  kan  ngelur  aty  hodhen  parrulla  per  bashkim  me  greqine  dhe  se  Himarra  eshte  Greke.

prandaj  tani  cuna  e  goca  sna  ngelet  gje  po  ti  ulim  shpejt  e  shpejt  bre.ket  dhe  ti  themi  coje  deri  ne  fund  se  u  pa  puna  sna  ngelet  gje  pa  bere  kur  gjen  nje  shetet  dhe  popull  pa  bre.k ne  b.ythe

----------


## Arcimedes

Breket le ti ulin politikanet po deshen. Un mendoj qe Shqiperia ka shume borxhe financiare ke Greket dhe prandaj Greket tani mund te ndertojne edhe shkolla ne Shqiperi.

Edhe ketu ne Hollande ka minorita Gjermane, por nuk ka shkolla Gjermane. 

Problemi eshte me i thelle mendoj une. Shqiperia eshte e futur ne borxhe te medhaja finaciare dhe prit ndonje dite kur te thote edhe Italiani qe Durresi, Vlora, apo edhe ndonje qytet tjeter jane toka Italiane.


Un mendoj qe pavarsia e Kosoves do ti sjelli Shqiperise nje favor te madh, pasi atehere Shqiperia ka nje aleat te forte ndaj shteteve te tjera ne Ballkan. 

Vetem bashkpunimi i mire ndermjet Kosoves me Shqiperine mund ta shpetoj Shqiperine nga situata ku ka rene tani. 

Kosova mund te sjelli stabilitet dhe qetsi ne te gjithe Ballkanin.

Kjo gje i duhet patjeter Shqiperise: Stabilitet dhe qetsi qe njerezit te kene prape besim ke Shteti i tyre dhe te shkojne e te punojne dite per dite qe Shteti te paguaj pastaj dalengadale ato qe ka per te paguar. Falas nuk te jep njeri. Shume njerez kujtojne se na fali Italiani apo Greku aq e kaq, por ato jane thjesht borxhe me qira. 

Gjermania i paguajti mbas daljes nga lufta e dyte boterore taksat me te rendesishme (Gjermanet paguajne akome shume Jude) me pune shume te madhe dhe me djerse. 

Vetem puna, stabiliteti Shteteror dhe siguror dhe qetsia mund ta cojne Shqiperine perpara. 

Un kam lexuar diku qe Shqiperia eshte e mbytur ne borxhe. Pune duhet njehere per njehere dhe sigurisht teper e rendesishme duhet edhe nje Shtet qe mbron dhe siguron te drejtat e njerzve dhe qe udheheq popullin ne nje menyre solide dhe transparante. 

Kalofshi mire.

----------


## Arcimedes

> . Ne nuk do jemi Serbe ku persekutonin Shqipfolsit Kosovare.Jemi shume ndryshe.



Kosovaret nuk jane aspak minorita, sepse ata jetojne ne token e tyre dhe gjithkush ne bote e din qe Kosova u shkeput dikur nga fuqite e medhaja te dikurshme dhe ju fal Serbise. 

Minoritave mund tu jepen shume te drejta. s.psh hapja e kishes apo e xhamive dhe mesimi i gjuhes se tyre, por gjithmone ne shkolla Shqiptare te kontrolluara nga Shteti Shqiptar.

Kjo gje qe ka ndodhur tani eshte mendoj un shume me teper se sa thjesht hapja e nje, apo disa shkollave te tjera. Ky eshte nje problem i madh politik dhe financiar. 

Shkolla eshte identiteti dhe krenaria e nje Shteti te pavarur dhe te hapet nje shkolle e huaj ne Shqiperi eshte edhe per mua nje problem dhe nje dicka e palejueshme. 

Greket jane minorita dhe un mendoj qe ata ashtu duhet te trajtohen: me rrespekt per te drejtat e njeriut, le te mesojne gjuhen e tyre, le te hapin kishat e tyre, por gjithmone brenda ligjit dhe kontrollit Shteteror. 

Hapja e shkolles eshte per mua me teper se sa hapja e nje kishe.  K'tu ka kaluar kufiri mendoj un.

----------


## Homza

Kunder nga c'jeni shprehur ju me siper une them qe pas kesaj shkolle, ka nje pazar politik. Nqs ne hapim nje shkolle Greke ne Himare, duhet patjeter qe ne shkembim te fitojme nje te drejte per njerezit, ksaj i thojne te berit politike, gje qe Sala me shoke e kan deshmu qe din ta bojne. Edhe nqs nuk fitojme noj gje drejperdrejt nga Greqia, ta keni te sigurt qe ne mund ta perdorim ket fakt kunder tyre ne tryeza te BE-se.

 Ky Peshkaqeni qe thot Sala do na shesi Shqiperine, lere tashi se ky nuk osht forum humoristik, edhe hajt medove ti fus nje Ceke. Nqs Sala po bon noj gjo, ai vetem e vetem po perpiqet qe ta blej mbrapsht atyre qe ja u shiti Nano me  shoqe, AMC, Vodafone, etj, monopole qe u kan shkrire palcen Shqipetarve....bo noj muzike tjeter se smund te mbyllim veshet sa her ti frysh daulles ti.

----------


## Albo

Shkolla greke ne Himare duhej ishte hapur me kohe, jo sepse keshtu duan Tirana apo Athina, por se keshtu duan ata banore te Himares qe jane minoritare. Ata kane cdo te drejte te kerkojne mesimin e gjuhes greke krahas asaj shqipe ne shkollen e tyre te re. Dhe kjo nuk perben aspak problem, problemi zanafillen e vete e ka ne mendjen e atyre qe duan tu mohojne minoriteteve te drejten e mesimit te gjuhes ametare, ose me keq, mohimin fare te ekzistences se tyre.

Jo vetem ne Himare, por ne cdo fshat minoritar te Shqiperise duhet te kete shkolla greke, per aq kohe sa keto shkolla nuk jane nje barre per shtetin shqiptar dhe financohen nga shteti grek dhe per aq kohe sa ne ato shkolla krahas greqishtes mesohet edhe shqipja. Kjo eshte nje detyre e shtetit shqiptar per ti deshmuar fqinjeve dhe botes se Shqiperia i respekton te gjitha te drejtat e minoriteteve ne vend dhe nuk i tregon me gisht e lufton, por i integron ata me te drejta te plota ne cdo sfere te jetes se vendit, qe nga shkollimi e deri ne nivelin me te larte te perfaqesimit ne qeverisjen e vendit.

Cdo shkolle greke qe hapet ne Shqiperi, do te pasohet me hapjen e nje shkolle shqiptare ne Greqi. Sic ka minoritare greke ne Shqiperi, ka edhe minoritare shqiptare ne Greqi, dhe kur i krahason keto dy numra, numri i shqiptareve eshte disa here me i madh ne Greqi se sa i minoritetit grek ne Shqiperi. Sipas kesaj llogjike te thjeshte, pala shqiptare eshte disa here me e interesuar per shkollimin e atyre qindra mijerave emigranteve dhe femijeve ne gjuhen shqipe ne Greqi, se sa eshte pala greke per shkollimin e minoritareve te pakte qe kane ngelur ne token shqiptare.

Hapja e shkollave greke ne Shqiperi dhe hapja e shkollave shqiptare ne Greqi eshte nje hap i madh ne permiresimin e maredhenieve midis dy popujve dhe kjo nuk do te kish ndodhur nese REALPOLITIKA e dy kryeministrave aktuale te te dy vendeve nuk do te kish zevendesuar politiken e emocioneve te rruges se nacionalisteve kokeboshe si ne Shqiperi edhe ne Greqi. Nese per nacionalistet greke/shqiptare minoritetet apo emigrantet jane nje "e keqe", per qeverite e te dy vendeve emigrantet dhe minoritet jane materialet e ngritjes se urave te miqesise midis dy popujve me te lashte te ballkanit.

Pergezimet me te mira qeverive te dy vendeve pasi nuk eshte aspak e lehte te ndermarresh hapa te tilla kur perballesh me injorancen dhe ksenofobine e rruges ne te dy anet e kufirit.

Albo

----------


## GL_Branch

CFare shkolle more tynve, gabelve?

E ndegjuat cfare tha Top Channel, me rastin e hapjes se shkolles ne momentin kur u kendu himni grek disa persona kishin bertit rroft Himra, himare eshte greke, Himara do te bashkohet me Greqine etj.

Ketu sdo Koment

----------


## Arcimedes

Un nuk  e miratoj as kete qe ka shkolla Shqiptare ne Greqi.

Gjuhen greke le ta mesojne Greket, por ne nje shkolle Shqiptare, njesoj ashtu sikur Gjermanet, apo Turqit qe mesojne gjuhen e tyre ne nje shkolle Hollandeze.

Eshte shume perpara nga ana shpirterore ai dhe disa te tjere qe shkruajten dhe miratuan kete gje, mendoj une. 

Un e shikoj edhe keshtu sikur lexova une: "Qe eshte nje gje e mire per te dy kombet". Por mua me lindi pyetja qe para se ti lexoja keto shkrime, apo miratime: "Pse, kaq demokrate dhe te zhvilluar jane Shqiperia dhe Greqia sa te hapin shkollat e tyre ne vendet e njera- tjetres?"


Un e di qe fjala "demokraci" eshte krijuar ne Ballkan dhe qe Ballkani eshte tabani dhe fundamenti i demokracise. Ndoshta Shqiperia dhe Greqia eshte e varfer apo jo shume e pasur nga ana materiale, por e pasur dhe e zhvilluar nga ana shpirterore.

Vetem atehere un do te isha dakort per kete gje. Mua me duket vetem pak si shpejt kjo gje. Kjo shpejtesi un mendoj qe ka te bej me shume me politiken dhe gjendjen finaciare te Shqiperise, se sa me zhvillimin shpirteror, apo demokratik te Shqiperise dhe te Greqise.

Neqoftese qellimi eshte qe ta trajtojme mysafirin si mbret ne shtepine tone, atehere kjo gje do te ishte mjaft e bukur per ne si komb dhe per Greqine. 
Dhe un shpresoj dhe e deshiroj kete gje qe keto dy vende te bashkpunojne bashke, por prape ja kam pak friken shpejtesise dhe te panjohures. 

Kalofshi mire.

----------


## FierAkja143

kush nuk do te vej le mos te vej!

----------


## Iliriani

Kjo qe ka bere Berisha eshte thjesht *per karriken e kryeministrit* i ka hapur rrugen elenizmit e ekstremit nacionalist grek qe pretendojme qe nga shkumbini e poshte eshte Vorio Epiri i greqise.
Dhe nuk do ngopen , mos mendoni, neser do kerkojne ne Sarande Gjirokaster e me radhe se u hap rruga.
Kane qe ne krijimin e shtetit grek, ne pavaresine  e shqiperise, ne pushtimin grek te jugut, qe greqia ka kerkuar gjithnje , te zoteroj Kishen Ortodokse Shqiptare e te hapi shkolla kudo ne jug per shkombetarizimin e shqiptareve.

*Teoria e Vorio Epirit eshte aq e njohur qe nuk e fsheh a e pergenjeshtron dote e e eshte e shpallur hapur.*

Himara eshte shqiperi , eshte zemra e shqiperise, e eshte nje nga dialektet e shqipes me te vjeter sipas gjuhetareve.
*Kjo shkolle shkel ligjet me dy kembe*.
Nuk eshte e veshtire te gjesh ne Himare. Babrru a Lekbibaj nja 15 a 30 veta , me kete varferi, ne shfatra, te marin pesione sic marin nga Greqia te paligjshme, qe per te mbajtur keto e siguruar mbijetesen te firmosin per kerkesa te tilla.
Madje mund te kerkosh edhe shkolla ne 100 gjuhe , qe nga Kondispoli ne Vermosh, qe nga Kinezcia te Kongolezja,  po vec Greqis nuk kerkon njeri se do ta realizonte.

*Shteti ka ligje, e percakton kur hapet nje shkolle qe te heqi abuzimet*.

*Ajo hapet kur ka minoritet e ne Himare nuk ka, sipas gjithe statistikave .*
Per ata qe deklarohen per para sote Grek ,Kinez apo si i vjen ne mend,a interesi, keto jane komedite e kohes.
*Po ne Himare, sic tha qeveria e meparshme nuk ka minoritet dhe pike e nuk ka pse hap shkolle.*
*Si ka mundesi , per qeverine qe iku qe shkelje ligji per kete eshte ne regull CFAR NDRYSHOI I NJEJTI LIGJ ESHTE*

Plus greqia qe na kerkon te drejtat
Ne 200 vjet shtet grek *asnje shkolle* per arvanitasit e gjithe shqiptaret qe i zuri kufiri ne greqi, *vetem asimilim e mos njohje te kombesise*
*Mbi 500 mije shqiptar ne greqi, madje sa per sy e faqe e per justifikim, asnje shkolle* , megjithese japin gjithe ate kontribut ne ekonomine greke e ne financa.
Plus kush tha ketu ska shkolla ne minoritet--ne shqiperi ka pasur shkolla *gjithe kohen* *ku ne greqi shteti nuk ka hapur shkolla shqipe as edhe nje ne keto 200 vjet megjithe shqiptaret qe ka pasur greqia* , e tek ne  ka shkolla ne minoritet me 2 nxenes.
Madje te deklaroheshe shqiptar , e pesoje sic e pesuan Camet ose ne gjithe menyrat qe shteti ka mundesi.
Pa folur per camerine qe e zbuan.
Pa folur per tokat qe i beme greket pronar kur camet enden rugev me prona te vjedhura.

*Sali Berisha ka djegur te vetmen karte qe e ndryshonte me te tjeret* 

Greku kete pune ka bere, e kjo qe beri Sala jo vetem nuk do fitoj gje po do tja uli vleren ne pazaret politike,
Kete pune ka ber greku, ankand , kush shet me shume shqiperin ate do mbeshtet ne zgjedhje,
Ne fillim mbeshteti PD, e mori Kreun e Kishes Autoqefale, qe muajin e dyte te qeverise ne 1992 pa pyetur njeri, U hodh nga PS me vone e me Nanon, mori ca deshte, Tani u hodh nga PD e mer ca beri pazar, Neser do ta lej Salen e kerkoj PS po i dha ajo me shume sec i jep PD do hidhet nga ajo.
Kjo eshte voglesia e politikaneve tane, qe hapin ca dyer qe nuk i mbyll dote kure e hapin belara te medha, duke nxitur e motivuar dhe ne greqi krahet ekstremist te perpiqen se dicka harihet.
*Maqedonia i tha jo dhe pike*, megjithese i vodhi emrin grekut e greku kishte te drejte, sot  greku i madh eshte ne hadh si te pertyp ate qe peshtyu, e jo Maqedonia.
Faji jone jane keta politikan ordiner te ketyre 15 vjeteve te gjithe sa jane.
*Nuk eshte se ka fuqi greqia fare ne vendin tend e te drejten tende po keta politikanet tane u futen ne keto pazare,e u hapen deren,  e ata luajn me keta, e me e keqia se motivuan ne greqi klanet ekstreme se po te kembul qeveria greke me planet e Vorio Epirit do fitoj dicka me keta politikan.*

Me e keqia dhe opozita nuk do thote nje llaf per kete, po meret me mbrojtjen e nje gjyqtare qe eshte mare me droge, ose ato mocionet per Topallin qe nuk kane kuptim e arsye.

Si shqiptar duhet te reagojme qe te ndryshojme kete politike kaq te keqe 15 vjecare.

PS:Nuk e di Sala kur do mbyll karieren do kujtohet per Dhurimin e Kishes Shqiptare grekerve, per dhenien e pronave te mara nga shqiptaret, falas minoritareve,qe e verteta as token e shtepise nuk e kishin te tyre, per hapje shkollash greke ne Vorio Epir, perse ??!!

----------


## dardajan

O  Albo   largpamesi  problemi  im  nuk  eshte  ai  i  hapjes  apo  jo  i  shkolles Greke  apo shkelja  e  te  drejtave  minoritare,  por  edhe  ata  si  te  gjith  ne  duhet  te  zbatojne  ligjet  dhe  kur  nje  ndertim  eshte  pa  leje  duhet  te  prishet  qofte  edhe  shkolle   problemi  ketu  esht  se  dikush  nderton  ne pronat  e  kishes  pa  marre  leje ndertimi  sepse  e  quan  toke  greke  dhe  lejen  dhe  finanzimin  e  merr  ne  Greqi  dhe  jo  ne  Shqiperi   besoj  se  je  aq  i  zgjuar  sa  ta  kuptosh  djallezin  e  tyre  .

Se sa  per  shkoll  Greke  ka  ne  mes  te  Tiranes  dhe  askush  ska  then  gje  por  e  keqja  eshte  kur  tjetri  behet  zot  ne  shtepine  tende  dhe  nuk  i  ben  dot  asge  se ti  ka  lidhur  duart  dhe  kembet.

----------


## Iliriani

Me kete *shkelje ligji* e hapie rruge e motivimi i ekstremit ne politikes greke, pasi kur i jep dicka ekstremisteve i motivon per  me shume, e justifikon e motivon e u jep shpres iderave te tyre e levizjet te tyre, *jo se i ngop e pushojne*, vitin tjeter do bej regjistrim Sala, e do blejne greket kudo ne jug njerez per te kerkuar te hapin shkolla nga shkumbini e poshte.

Cdo vend ka nje pjes te ulet qe nuk ka pergje ta shesi veten per cdo gje, po shume vende i mbyllin rrugen abuzimit me keto gjera, *se po hape keto dyer,per ekstremistet,  bela do kesh gjithe kohen, e me mire pak zhurme ne fillim e dera e mbyllur sesa tu hapesh deren ne vendit tend  ekstremisteve qe luftojne per Vorio Epirin.*

Keta thjesht, duan te krijne nje minoritet kudo ne shqiperi e qe do te na hap probleme te pallogaritshme ne te ardhem.
Probleme qe si kishim deri dje.

Sala duhet te kuptoj se *mbi Atdheu nuk eshte asnje njeri*  e Atdheu nuk eshte prona e nje njeriu qe te shesi e blej ca te doje per karriken e vogel ne veri te Shkumbinit.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Me kete *shkelje ligji* e hapie rruge e motivimi i ekstremit ne politikes greke, pasi kur i jep dicka ekstremisteve i motivon per  me shume, e justifikon e motivon e u jep shpres iderave te tyre e levizjet te tyre, *jo se i ngop e pushojne*, vitin tjeter do bej regjishtrim Sala, e do blejne greket kudo ne jug njerez per te kerkuar te hapin shkolla nga shkumbini e poshte.
> 
> Cdo vend ka nje pjes te ulet qe nuk ka pergje ta shesi veten per cdo gje, po shume vende i mbyllin rrugen abuzimit me keto gjera, *se po hape keto dyer,per ekstremistet,  bela do kesh gjithe kohen, e me mire pak zhurme ne fillim e dera e mbyllur sesa tu hapesh deren ne vendit tend  ekstremisteve qe luftojne per Vorio Epirin.*
> 
> Keta thjesht, duan te krijne nje minoritet kudo ne shqiperi e qe do te na hap probleme te pallogaritshme ne te ardhem.
> Probleme qe si kishim deri dje.


Dhe dihet Epiroret jane parardhesit e shqiptare pra jane ilir, kur kjo race greke aziatike ska asnje ngjashim me iliret (shqiptaret), as ne gjuhe e as ne kulture...por nuk eshte cudi kulturen na kane vjedh pse mos me ti vjedh edhe paraardhesit e tu...kjo osht tipike gabele qe vjedhin kultura te huaja qe nuk i takojne  :sarkastik:  

Do vie Dita kur Camet dhe Arvanitet (se bashku me Vllehet e shume nacionalitete tjere atje qka jane me qindra vjet) kur do zgjohen kryengritje ose menyre paqsore ose luftarake (gje qe eshte e detyruar kjo e fundit)

----------


## Iliriani

> CFare shkolle more tynve, gabelve?
> 
> E ndegjuat cfare tha Top Channel, me rastin e hapjes se shkolles ne momentin kur u kendu himni grek disa persona kishin bertit rroft Himra, himare eshte greke, Himara do te bashkohet me Greqine etj.
> 
> Ketu sdo Koment


*Kjo eshte tradheti kombetare dhe pike.*
E shitja e vendit per nje karrike te nje personi.
Prandaj ne kemi 15 vjet e nuk po rregullohemi se drejtohemi nga kjo klase politike komplet e degjeneruar.

Ca do tu thote Sala atyre te djathteve qe e votuan, para se te jipte tokat per pronaret [qe nuk ka ndermend], para se te kujdesej per camet, para se te bente shume gjera per shqiperine

Dhuraten  e pare ja dha greqise.
*Po votat Omonia do tja jap?!*
Ne thame qe hoqem Nanon?! po Berisha njelloj me te, e ketu vajti me larg sec Nanua kishte guxim te vente.
Madje eshte me keq, se Nanos i behej opozite e forte ne kete drejtim.
*Te Rrofte karrikja se Shqiperine e shite*
Karriken e vogel, qe administron tokan mbi Shkumbin , rrethin e Tiranes se jugun ja dhe grekut.
*Goxha pazar ke bere mo Sal, shume i zgjuar?!*

*Saliu hapi shkolle greke ne Himare* ---si do tja shpjegosh historise kete?!

Jemi kthyer pas ne kohe e Esat Pashes e pashallareve qe per nje post shisnin vendin te greku serbi a kush ti blente.
Esat Pasha qe gjenerali i ushtrise ne Janine ne 1912 qe ja dha Janinen e fortifikuar shume nga ushtria Gjermane, gjeneralin grek  , pa lufte , kur Ismail Qemali i kerkonte ta mbante sa te caktoheshin kufite, sic beri *Garnizoni Heroik i Shkodres* qe e Mbajti Shkodren deri sa u be mareveshja.

----------

